# B14 GTS w/photoshopped '98' grille



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Seth


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

i think i like the gts grill better.
just my opinion.
laterz


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

looks nice


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i read the thread on the phillipine sentra.... what would be the possibility on gettin a GB started on those GTS front bumpers or whole kit?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Very cool.


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

ga16tosr20 said:


> *i read the thread on the phillipine sentra.... what would be the possibility on gettin a GB started on those GTS front bumpers or whole kit? *


would it be better if one of you guys import a philippine GTS bodykit and have it copied there by a bodykit manufacturer with better materials? is this possible, so you can be assured of the quality you're getting?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

yeah, what he said...


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

just to add btw, the whole GTS bodykit consists of the front bumper, mesh grille, side skirts, rear skirts, and trunk spoiler with brake lamp.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

prolly cost 9 billion dollars too. no... how much would all this cost in US$. and to have it shipped


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Do surface (boat) shipping. It takes about a month, but runs only $100 or so.

Seth


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*gts*

what do the sides and the rear look like? I love that front but if the rest of the kit is kind of plain I'd rather get something else to go with the front.


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: gts*



Binger said:


> *what do the sides and the rear look like? I love that front but if the rest of the kit is kind of plain I'd rather get something else to go with the front. *


click on my webpage, there are some pics there... I'll upload clearer ones later.

www.pbase.com/gtsboy/sentra_gts

btw, the pic with the silver GTS is actually the sentra GTS brochure that the dealers distributed here


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

That has to be one of the best Nissan Front ends I have ever seen....

I want that grill--I take that right now..


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hmm i wonder how much for the corners and the kit and all them goodies is gonna cost..


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I tried contacting Nissan dealers in the phillipines, but they only sell trucks??

Seth


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

if you can get that in urethane and its some what cheap i might get this front bumper instead of a GTR one. though i would mod it with a horizontal line across the big gap in the center thats even with the horizontal parts connecting the fogs and then get rid of the vertical piece in the center of it but thats just me


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

*GTS*

I love those sideskirts! The rear is almost too plain compared to what the front is, but I still like it, the wings not bad either. I think it would look good with a drift rear, or something else that better matches the agresiveness of the front. We need to push some one to start making a urethane version. 
That would look sweet in the dark blue that I have on my car


----------



## sentrasedriver (Feb 6, 2005)

does anyone know where I can get the bumper from a sunny gts (b14)?
maybe a website or something along those lines? Ive been searching for it for a long time any only know that it comes from the Philippines. I want to buy one but dont know where to get it from.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no one really knows.. i been searching as well.


----------

